# Changing usernames in WSBS2011



## robertin75 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello:

I know that in the user's properties dialog on WSBS you can change the username but I was wondering if this is ok and safe to do and will not cause any trouble with security descriptors, folders, etc.

Is it possible to rename an account, meaning change the account ID without having to creating a new account and migrate from the old account? If not, is it fairly easy to migrate from an old account to a new?

Thanks and help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Right click on the user name and select rename, make the changes in all windows and it will work just like it has since server 2000. You can also change the account ID without causing any issues.


----------

